# Sore Hocks



## rcohen1982 (Dec 17, 2010)

Ok, so Teme is 5 months old. I noticed a small bald spot on her hind foot about 2 weeks about. I put an extra resting mat in her cage. There is only about 2 inches of exposed wire in the cage now. Since then it had gotten worse. It is not open, just bald spots on both feet and the small dot has gotten way worse. I was wondering if there is any treatment or prevention before it goes any further. Will she ever grow her fur back in those places? Also, How bad is too bad for a judge?







In her cage with both resting mats, so that way you can see the amount of visible wire.











Someone told me athletes foot cream, but I haven't used it because I am unsure how much to use and how often. I have tried what I call horse gauze, I am sure that is not what it is called, but I get it in the horse section. It sticks to itself and I cut it in half down the middle. But she seems to kick, or bite it off within a couple of hours.











What would be the treatment if her feet were broken open? Just out of curiousity.



Thanks

Rachel


----------



## SMALL S RABBITRY (Dec 17, 2010)

Well I use sheetrock for my rabbits and it does well and it is cheaper and not the hair will proboly never grow back and as long as they are not bleeding they will be ok and to help with them you can use preperation H (Hemorrhoid ointment)I works great........Toby


----------



## tonyshuman (Dec 17, 2010)

Bag balm is good too.


----------



## rcohen1982 (Dec 17, 2010)

*tonyshuman wrote: *


> Bag balm is good too.



How much do I use and how often?



Rachel


----------



## tonyshuman (Dec 17, 2010)

I just put on enough to cover the area, once daily should do it, twice if you want.


----------



## Heartlandrabbitry (Dec 17, 2010)

My 4-H leader has told me that Monistat (the ointment) works well. I have used it on my Mini Rexs and I think it works better then bag balm.


----------



## woahlookitsme (Dec 17, 2010)

We used preparation H for our Cals. The thing about sore hocks is it is hereditary. Check feet often for necrotic skin or puss. If noticed take to a vet please. It is recommended not to breed these rabbits. The father that had it really bad had to be put down. As far as when and how much. PrepH is an ointment, just put a dab on your finger and rub into sore area. How much: i used to do it twice a day. It will help with swelling and inflammation
Make sure to keep the cage clean also
I also saw something about DermaGel its non toxic!


----------



## SMALL S RABBITRY (Dec 18, 2010)

And use sheetrock it works better then those resting mats you have the sheetrock is smoother


----------



## rcohen1982 (Dec 18, 2010)

*SMALL S RABBITRY wrote: *


> And use sheetrock it works better then those resting mats you have the sheetrock is smoother



ok, so explain the sheet rock? How big should I make it and what about her going to the bathroom on it? 

Rachel


----------



## SMALL S RABBITRY (Dec 18, 2010)

Ok you need to cut it big enoph for the rabbit to sit on it about as big as the mats you have know and just put it on the opposite side of there marked area cause most domecit rabbits mork there own area and it they do poop on it just wipe it off and they will usaly not pee on it but they will eat it but it will not hurt them at all...........Toby


----------



## GorbyJobRabbits (Dec 18, 2010)

I would just put a flat surface down. Those mats arn't doing anything for her feet at all. I've got wood in my pens, or tiles, its easy to clean off. Anything softer for her would probably be better. Or the stuff Toby's telling you about


Like someone else said, its genetic, sooooo I'd watch any offspring of that rabbit. And I don't think you could show her. I would like to say it would be a DQ...but I'd have to look it up. Or hopefully someone else answered better.


----------



## pamnock (Dec 18, 2010)

Clean the feet daily with a gentle soap and apply a little Betadine. Cover the entire floor of the cage with EZ mats to help relieve foot pressure. (Clean the mats frequently and be sure feet are kept dry.) I've used the mats for years and they have worked wonders in many cases. Be sure your rabbit is also getting enough protein in its diet for proper skin maintenance.

Bare feet are not a DQ - broken open, bloody, or infected sores would be cause for disqualification.


----------



## SMALL S RABBITRY (Dec 18, 2010)

*pamnock wrote: *


> Bare feet are not a DQ - broken open, bloody, or infected sores would be cause for disqualification.


Thanks Pam now I dont have to say that......Toby


----------



## rcohen1982 (Dec 18, 2010)

Ok, so I put a piece of blanket on the cage on the bottom of her cage for her to sit and lay on. I may make it a little bigger because I am not sure if it is long enough. I have been putting anti fungal cream on her 2 times a day.
















She seems to enjoy it and has been laying and sitting on it non stop. What do you guys think? Do you think this will help?

Thank you for everyones advice and help!

Rachel


----------



## rcohen1982 (Dec 18, 2010)

*pamnock wrote: *


> Clean the feet daily with a gentle soap and apply a little Betadine. Cover the entire floor of the cage with EZ mats to help relieve foot pressure. (Clean the mats frequently and be sure feet are kept dry.) I've used the mats for years and they have worked wonders in many cases. Be sure your rabbit is also getting enough protein in its diet for proper skin maintenance.
> 
> Bare feet are not a DQ - broken open, bloody, or infected sores would be cause for disqualification.



Thank you. I was really worried she won't be able to show. She got her first leg about 2 weeks ago, so I was disappointed when this started happening. As far as the resting mats, I don't think they are best for her, but I have them for all my other rabbits with no issues. She tends to pee and poop on them alot and actually steps it in all the time, and I have to clean her bottom, feet, tail, and resting mats at least once a day. But so far she has not peeped or pooped on the blanket.

Rachel


----------



## SMALL S RABBITRY (Dec 18, 2010)

*rcohen1982 wrote: *


> Ok, so I put a piece of blanket on the cage on the bottom of her cage for her to sit and lay on. I may make it a little bigger because I am not sure if it is long enough. I have been putting anti fungal cream on her 2 times a day.
> 
> She seems to enjoy it and has been laying and sitting on it non stop. What do you guys think? Do you think this will help?
> 
> ...


It should work just fine just make sure that she does not start eating it it could bound her up and hurt her.........Toby


----------

